# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Iraklı Türkmenlerin tarihi

## ceydaaa

694 yılında Emevi Devletinin Kûfe Valisi Haccac bin Yusuf, Türklerden ordu kurdu. Türklerin ilk yerleşim yeri VASIT (KUT) vilayeti (BEDRE) kasabası idi. Abbasi Devletinde Halife Cafer El- Mansur, Bağdatı inşa edince 754-775 Bağdat özel garnizonunda Türk askeri yerleştirdi. Halife Harun Reşid, 786-809 Muhafız Birliğini Türk askerlerinden kurdu. Halife Mutasım, Türk askerlerinin 40 bin kişilik ailelerini SAMARRA şehrine yerleştirdi. 977-983 arasında Iraka Azeri Türkleri göç etti. 1050 yılında ise Selçuklu Devletinde 1 milyon Türk (o tarihte çok büyük bir nüfus) Bağdat, Musul, Kerkük ve Dakuka yerleştirildi. Ayrıca İlhanlılar (Türk), Erbil Atabeyleri, Karakoyunlular, Akkoyunlular devrinde bu bölgelere Türk göçleri oldu. Osmanlı devrinde Yavuz Sultan Selim Han Çaldıran zaferinden sonra bu bölge (1514) Osmanlıya geçti. 1534 yılında Kanuni Sultan Süleyman Han, Bağdatı fethetti. Bağdat ve Musul eyaletlerini Osmanlıya bağladı. Sultan Abdülhamid Han, İngilizlerin Yahudi devleti kurma ve bu bölgedeki petrolü ele geçirme planını sezerek; Filistin gibi Bağdat ve Musul eyaletlerini Araziyi Seniyye (Sultan Mülkü) yaptı. İttihat Terakki, Sultanı devirince bu bölgenin sultan mülkü fermanını kaldırıp, satışı serbest bıraktı. Ve Yahudiler toprak alarak Yahudi devletinin temelini attılar.

----------

